# Scriabin- Piano Concerto op. 20 [Garrick Ohlsson]



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Just found this on YT...






I think the orig Czech. LP was released in 1987; and re-released on CD in 1996. It's rare and hard to get ahold of:
https://www.discogs.com/Scriabin-Cz...o-Concerto-Poeme-De-LExtase-R/release/6329523

I don't think I own any version of this PC, so you guys tell me _how_ the above Ohlsson performance compares to others.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

13hm13 said:


> I don't think I own any version of this PC, so you guys tell me _how_ the above Ohlsson performance compares to others.


Going thru my hard-drives ... I do in fact have several versions --all from ripped CDs---of the Scriabin PC:
Boulez/CSO (DG, 1999)
Ashkenazy,Maazel/LPO (Decca, 1971) 
Demidenko/BBC (Hyperion, 1993)
Pontinen/Stockholm Phil (BIS, 1990)

Going thru the above list, I still prefer the Garrick Ohlsson.


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Demidenko/BBC (Hyperion, 1993)

I don't know what else compares as I think it's the only one I have


----------



## Jhawn55 (Nov 28, 2018)

Where have I been? I didn't even realize Scriabin wrote a piano concerto. I'm in love with the sonatas. Can't wait to hear this concerto when I can find an available copy.


----------



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Jhawn55 said:


> I didn't even realize Scriabin wrote a piano concerto. I'm in love with the sonatas. Can't wait to hear this concerto when I can find an available copy.


And from Scriabin, you can move onto other lesser-known PCs...










BTW: Don't wait to get ahold of copy to listen to the PC. The YouTube version has good sound, and is one of the best performances I've heard.


----------

